# Newest addition



## Big Moe (Mar 5, 2015)

Got this for Valentines day a few weeks late. 1956 Columbia Speed Liner in yellow and green. 24" single speed in Really good condition. Enjoy looking at it, I can't wait to start riding it.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice ride, great name!


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice condition.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 9, 2015)

shirley is a beauty...love the decals......


----------

